# Heart Palpitations? Anemia?



## MandMsMommy

I have posted something similar to this several times... unfortunately I never got any responses, so I figured I would post again. Sorry. 

Do any other moms to be have anemia? My first pregnancy I did not, but this time around I do. I take iron 3x a day, and still cannot get my levels to a decent range. I went to the hospital a few days ago because it felt like my heart was dropping every few seconds, I thought I was having a heart attack or something. I was really dizzy, felt out of it, and was just generally unwell. 

The did an EKG which was normal, and I figured it would be, because I had an ECHO in November that was perfect. However, they were able to see the palpitations that I was having on the monitor. After they did some blood work, the doctor said that everything looked great except that I was severely anemic. She said that is probably what is causing the palpitations and the dizziness and general unwell feelings that have been plaguing me. 

Even though she told me not to worry about my heart at all, I still do. I feel these palpitations several times a day, and sometimes they are really intense. I did read that sometimes pregnancy itself can cause palpitations, because of the increased blood volume. 

I wanted to see if anyone else has severe anemia and feels the way that I do often, or if anyone else has regular palpitations, every single day, multiple times a day. I can sleep all through the night (except to wake up to pee) and feel like I have not slept at all. My OB put me on bed rest because of the palpitations and anemia and said that I needed to get as much rest as possible. When I am laying down, the icky feeling is not as strong, but as soon as I get up and start moving around, most of the time I feel like I am going to pass out. I have been having some chest pain.. scares the crap out of me.


----------



## mmo2

Hi. I am anemic as well but pre pregnancy.
I'm on tablets as well as b12 injection every 12 weeks and that helps. I've been having palpitations for the past few weeks but I'm not too worried about them as they could be a side effect to my bp medication or could just be an increased blood volume circulating at this stage of pregnancy. Although I'm not too worried about them, I can never get used to them. They scare me each time I experience them which is at random. Try not to exert yoself and rest as much as you can. Listen to yo body and if they become unbearable for you speak to yo Gp and they might prescribe something for you but first try to boost yo iron levels to rule out the obvious. Take care.


----------



## MandMsMommy

mmo2 said:


> Hi. I am anemic as well but pre pregnancy.
> I'm on tablets as well as b12 injection every 12 weeks and that helps. I've been having palpitations for the past few weeks but I'm not too worried about them as they could be a side effect to my bp medication or could just be an increased blood volume circulating at this stage of pregnancy. Although I'm not too worried about them, I can never get used to them. They scare me each time I experience them which is at random. Try not to exert yoself and rest as much as you can. Listen to yo body and if they become unbearable for you speak to yo Gp and they might prescribe something for you but first try to boost yo iron levels to rule out the obvious. Take care.

Thank you for responding! I am currently taking iron tablets 3 times a day. So far its not really working, but hopefully it will start. I get them randomly too. Sometimes just sitting on the couch. Its annoying. I can't really get up to do anything because after about five minutes I feel exhausted.


----------



## MummyTelle

I have just been tested for anemia as my iron level was previously low. In the last couple of weeks, I too have been suffering from heart palpitations. I've been looking online and it's a symptom of anemia. I'm the same. Tired all the time, after 5 minutes of housework I feel like I've done about 3 hours. Really not nice is it :( x


----------



## MandMsMommy

It stinks.


----------



## Sproglet

There are a few things that can affect iron absorption. Firstly is gastric pH. Do you take anything or acid reflux? as they can affect the ph and therefore iron absorption.

Secondly, caffeine can inhibit iron absorption, so try not to drink tea, coffee or coke a few hours either side of your iron tablets.

Thirdly, vitamin C enhances iron absorption, so wash those tablets down with orange juice!

Finally, if you're still struggling with iron absorption you ought to get checked to make sure there isn't another condition (such as hypothyroidism) that can lower ferritin (iron store) levels.


----------



## MandMsMommy

Sproglet said:


> There are a few things that can affect iron absorption. Firstly is gastric pH. Do you take anything or acid reflux? as they can affect the ph and therefore iron absorption.
> 
> Secondly, caffeine can inhibit iron absorption, so try not to drink tea, coffee or coke a few hours either side of your iron tablets.
> 
> Thirdly, vitamin C enhances iron absorption, so wash those tablets down with orange juice!
> 
> Finally, if you're still struggling with iron absorption you ought to get checked to make sure there isn't another condition (such as hypothyroidism) that can lower ferritin (iron store) levels.

I am on a PPI for GERD and an ulcer I developed from hyperemesis. I have been caffeine free for 3 years, it gives me palps by itself so I don't consume it. 

I already take my supplement with OJ and I was instructed not to eat an hour before or after. I am currently on 3 tablets a day. Still not working.


----------



## Angelkissiz

I have not been anemic with my prior pregnancies, however I have it terribly bad this time, with horrible palpatations, I get Iron infusions 3 x a week, and that has really helped with the heart skipping sensation, however I get very baad anxiety when it happens still. It is very uncomfortable, and makes you feel uneasy, the iron infusions have given me so much more energy though. I hope you feel better soon, if ever you need to talk I am here!


----------



## MandMsMommy

Angelkissiz said:


> I have not been anemic with my prior pregnancies, however I have it terribly bad this time, with horrible palpatations, I get Iron infusions 3 x a week, and that has really helped with the heart skipping sensation, however I get very baad anxiety when it happens still. It is very uncomfortable, and makes you feel uneasy, the iron infusions have given me so much more energy though. I hope you feel better soon, if ever you need to talk I am here!

Thanks so much for replying! I get my first iron transfusion on Tuesday, a little nervous, but hoping it helps. It does give me the worst panic attacks when my heart starts to skip. I hate it. I also hate feeling out of it all the time. Dizzy and light headed and just BLAH! I was never anemic before, but this pregnancy has wrecked my system. My first pregnancy was beautiful despite some premature labor issues, but I still ended up going to term. This time around I am just so sick.


----------

